# Getting new Struts/shocks Today



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As I mentioned in another thread, I thought I would try some mods on my current car vs buying a new one; Well I am trying new shocks and front end alignment to see how the car rides then. I am looking at 79100 on the Odo and 
I am noticing some suspension wear so. We'll see what comes of it all after completed. $900 for the ball of wax hope it makes some noticeable change 900 beats the 9000 for a diff car.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Patman said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I thought I would try some mods on my current car vs buying a new one; Well I am trying new shocks and front end alignment to see how the car rides then. I am looking at 79100 on the Odo and
> I am noticing some suspension wear so. We'll see what comes of it all after completed. $900 for the ball of wax hope it makes some noticeable change 900 beats the 9000 for a diff car.


So, will you go with a high performance upgrade or stick with OEM?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

No upgrade just replacement with Monroe quick struts. Just want to replace the worn shocks with something that actually works, as of late, I noticed the bumps becoming more noticeable and "bumpy". So I guess you would say OEMs then


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well I got the car back and I love the ride solid,stable and I feel the road again. Well worth the $900.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Patman-

So you went with new front struts and springs that were mounted as an assembly from Monroe? If I recall correctly some early 2012's were built with 2011 springs, and they changed the spring height part way through the year. I've looked at shocks, and most of them have a VIN break as part of part description. 

These quick struts fit with no modifications on a 2012?

Then standard Monroe shocks in the back? I don't think I've seen replacement rear springs.

I'm getting my first set of tires next Monday. I have 58,000 on the factory Firestone 710's. Hopefully the new tires are a bit more quiet. 

Guessing you had it done at a shop for $900? For that much I may let the OEM ones ride a little longer. Guessing with quick struts they should just bolt in right? No spring compressors required?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes I had it done at a shop and from what they were telling me, the front ones did come with the springs as you described and the rear had shocks. All I know I was looking at the bill and labor for this was @ 300 which if I had the equipment/know how and a little warmer weather I may have considered doing myself. A;ll I know the ride of the car has been a "sticking point" with this car and it seemed to change aI was just curious to see if this would get it back to a ride I enjoyed again and it seemed to and it was 900 to see if I still interested in keeping the car also. Better feel of the road/handling made it worth my while.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Today going to work, was the first real day I have driven the car since the replacement and the feel was what I hoped for: not only did it handle the potholes/bumps better but I could feel the speed much better and I didn't find myself driving overly fast when just trying to do 35. This more than not was what I was hoping for not to say the car doesn't move but it takes a little more incentive to really get moving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> Not to say the car doesn't move but it takes a little more incentive to really get moving.


Sounds like a normal Cruze to me!

Actually, I remember at Lordstown 2 years ago, we lost the guys going to the park getting to the highway. 

Once the light turned, I thought I was doing a pretty aggressive pace trying to catch up to them because I had no idea where I was going, and I looked back and saw you and Patsy right behind me. 

Guess we're all a bunch of leadfoots 

Well, and Sunline drives like an old lady...


----------

